
Show HN: The Daily Populous – an automatic socially generated newspaper - meeby
https://dailypopulous.com/
======
meeby
This is an automated newspaper which watches the top news articles and images
on reddit every hour. Every 6 hours it pulls the top articles and images into
a statically generated newspaper 'edition' and uploads it. The content and
summaries are generated with NLP content extraction libraries. Each edition is
also downloadable as a static zip file.

The idea is to present a snapshot of popular news at any given 6 hour window
in time and preserve it.

------
shaunau
Very nice. Appreciate the nice simple/clean layout and advertsisment free
content. Can you add an RSS feed?

~~~
meeby
Sure why not, I'll add it when I next get a spare hour or two.

